# تاريخ نشأة الرهبنة القبطية فى مصر



## ramzy1913 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام ونعمة://



تاريخ نشأة الرهبنة القبطية فى مصر


أتفق عامة الكتاب فى تاريخ الرهبنة على أصول الرهبنة المسيحية ظهرت لأول مرة فى تاريخ فى تاريخ مصر المسيحية خلال القرون الأولى من إنتشار هذه الديانة فى العالم المتمدين ، حيث إنه قد ظهر من الكشوف البردية القبطية الحديثة و غيرها إن الناس أخذوا بقواعد هذه الديانة بأعداد هائلة فى أواخر القرن الأول و أوائل القرن الثانى الميلادى ولا غرابة فى تهافتهم على أعتناق تلك الديانة و إتباع بعضهم هذه النظم الرهبانية فى هذا العصر السحيق ، إذكانت أذهانهم و أفكارهم وما ورثوه من التقاليد و الأراء حتى العصر الوثنى المتأخر أساسا لتفهم معنى الديانة الجديدة واستغاسة تعليمها و الإقبال عليها بشكل لم يتوفر لسكان الأقطار الأخرى من المسكونة ، و بالرغم من قلة الوثائق و الأصول عن العصر المسيحى العتيق إذا قيس بما كتب فى ذلك خلال القرنين الرابع و الخامس الميلادى ، نجد بعض الأمثلة لوجود التعاليم الرهبانية فى القرن الثانى و نذكر فيما يلى مثالين شهيرين : 
1: أنه فى عهد الأمبراطور أنطونيوس بيوس 
( 138 م : 161 م ) نسمع عن شخص يدعى فرونتونيوس يرحل إلى برية نتريا ( وادى النطرون ) وفى صحبته 70 رجلا مسيحيون ليعيشوا عيشة الرهبان الزاهدين فى الحياة الدنيا و راغبين فى التقشف و العزلة كما يظهر ذلك فى حياة القديسين ، ويعلق العلامة والس على ذلك بأن تلك الحملة الرهبانية المنظمة لم تكن بطبيعة الحال إلا واحدة من حملات متعددة كانت تحدث تباعا دون أن تسجلها الكتب المعاصرة و أغلب الظن أن ذلك راجع لحدوثها فى الخفاء ، لأن الديانة الجديدة كانت تحض الزهاد والمعتزلين أو الرهبان على الأحتفاظ بأعمالهم سرا مكنونا لا يعلمه إلا فاجص القلوب .
2: المثال الثانى وهو أصدق دليلا هو حياة القديس بولا أول السواح .
و من الملاحظ أن العوامل التى ساعدت على أنتشار هذه الحركات الفردية هى سوء أحوال مصر الأقتصادية و السياسية منذ أواخر القرن الثانى الميلادى و أوائل القرن الثالث الميلادى التى كانت كافية للأدراك ما عانته المسيحية من إضطه8اد الأباطرة الرومانيين لها ، ففى سنة 215 م أمر ا"لأمبراطور كراكلا بإدام عدد كبير من المسيحين فى الأسكندرية و تكررت هذه التجربة الوحشية فى عهود الكثير من الأباطرة ، على أن أشهر نوبات الأضطهاد كانت فى عهد الأمبراطور دقلديانوس ( 284 م : 305 م ) ، و جايريوس ( 305 م : 311 م ) ، و مكسميانوس الذى حكم ( 305 م : 313 م ) ، وبسب كل هذه الأضطهادات أجتهد المسيحيون اللذين أختاروا البقاء على دينهم أن يختفوا بعيدا عن عنف القوانين الرومانية الجديدة و كانت الصحروات المصرية الفسيحة خير مكان لهؤلاء المسيحين ، و ظلوا على هذا الحال حتى أصدر الأمبراطور قسطنطين الكبير مرسوم التسامح الدينى من ميلان عام 313 م و بهذا المرسوم أصبحت الديانة المسيحية لأول مرة فى تاريخها ديانة مسموحا بها ، و لم يعد المسيحيون بحاجة إلى الإختفاء و العزلة فى الصحراء ، غير أن عوامل أخرى دفعت الكثير من المسيحيين إلى البقاء فى عزلتهم ، بعض هذه العوامل دينية نتيجة رغبتهم فى الحياة مع الرب و إخلاصهم للخالق و رغبتهم فى إماتة الشهوات الجسدية ، و تغليب النواحى اغلروحية عليها حتى صار لها أثر كبير فى بقائهم و هذا فضلا عما تمتع به المسيحيون فى الصحراء من الأمن الجسدى و الروحى الذين فقدوه فى داخل البلاد ، بسبب الأضطرابات الناشئة عن إغارات قوات البالميرين و البلميز فى عهد الأمبراطور كلوديوس الثانى ( 268 م : 270 م ) .
والعوامل ا"لأخرى التى أدت إلى أستقرار المسيحين فى الصحراء هى سوء الحالة الأقتصادية فى مصر منذ أوائل القرن الرابع الميلادى ، حيث لم يكن هناك قوانين منتظمة فى القرى أو فى المدن المصرية ، و أصبحت الضرائب عبئا ثقيلا على الشعب المصرى ، و زاده ثقلا قسوة جامعيها الذين كانوا يختارون من وجهاء المدن ، أو بالمناطق الأخرى باأمبراطورية ، حتى أن عددا كبيرا من صغار المزارعين تنازلوا بسببهم عن أراضيهم لكبار الملاك من الأجانب ، و فضلوا ترك بيوتهم و أراضيهم و أولادهم ، ليحيوا حياة الرهبنة التى توفر لهم الأمن رغم ما فيها من عيش على الكفاف و أستمرت هذه الحالة مدة طويلة حتى أيام النزاع بين الأثناسيوسيين و الأريوسيين و هذا النزاع أدى إلى تعكير صفو السلام الكنسى ، مما جعل الكثيرين من المسيحيين يعتقدون بقرب إنتهاء العالم ، فأسرعوا الآفا مؤلفة إلى الصحارى تاركين ورائهم ه8ذه الخلافات ، وإذدات مجموعة العوامل السابقة إلى قيام حركة الرهبنة و إنتشارها فإن ما أضيف إلى هذه العوامل فيما بعد ساعد على إنتعاشها و مثال ذلكل أن قانونا أصدره قسطنطين الكبير وهى إعفاء العذاب و من لا أولاد له من الضرائب ، كما أعفى الرهبان من الخدمة العسكرية ، فأغرى هذا الكثير إلى الأمتناع عن الزواج و الذهاب إلى الأديرة حتى يبعدوا عن المشاكل الدنيوية .
و الخلاصة أنه مهما تعددت الأسباب التى أدت إلى قيام الحركة الرهبانية فى مصر فإنها قامت أولا على التعاليم و المبادئ التى نادى بها السيد المسيح و الرسل الحواريين و فسرها مفسروا الأنجيل ، ولكن لم يكن قيام الرهبنة و إنتشارهارها على الدوافع الدينية فقط ، بل تدخلت فى ذلك دوافع أخرى تتعلق بالأحداث السياسية و الأقتصادية فى مصر منذ القرن الثالث الميلادى ، و هذه الأحداث هى التى أسهمت كثيرا فى أنتشار الحركة الرهبانية ، كما أن الحياة النسكية فى مصر القديمة ( خلال العصر الوثنى ) أثرت فى الرهبنة المسيحي\ة من غير أن تكون أصلا من أصولها ، لأن أكثر النساك الأقدامين لم يفضلوا حياة البتولية ، كما أن الحماس الدينى لمخ يتوفر لديهم بالقدر الذى توفر للرهبان المسيحيين الأوائل ، و من الشواهد الدالة على العلاقة بين الحياة النسكية المسيحية و أنواع النسك المصرى القديم هم جماعات المتصوفة الذين عاشوا على ضفاف النيل فى صعيد مصر ، و جماعة كهنة هليوبوليس الذين عاشوا على الكفاف ، و حاولوا أن يرتفعوا بعواطفهم إلى أعلى مراتب التدين .


----------



## روماني زكريا (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا علي المعلومات الجميله يا رامزي 

تحياتي ليك 

​


----------



## النهيسى (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جدا
للمعلومات الجميله جدا
سلام المسيح


----------



## ramzy1913 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكركم اخوتى النهيسى ورومانى الرب يبارككم


----------

